# More trusting than I thought



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Today I cleaned Mexico and Ice's cage and set it up differently, and discovered that they trust me more than I thought. While I was rearranging, they didn't run away from my hand until it was literally right beside them, my face came right up to the cage beside where Mex was, and he just stared at me, and they sat on the perch that I was moving around... while I was moving it! I'm so happy!
They are more trusting than I thought, and I haven't even been training them faithfully!

Here they are enjoying their new set up.


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Thats so lovely how they surprised you like that and were so relaxed in your presence even though you were moving all their furniture about. Thats really cool...it wont be long before they are perching on you and grooming your fingers...such a lovely surprise


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's wonderful news, Tia!

If you can start working with them for just 15 minutes a day they will soon trust you even more. *


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, I have been working a little harder at spending time with them lately, so if I stick to it, hopefully they'll be tame one day.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

That's awesome :2thumbs:
Its always a great feeling when they start trusting us


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's nice to hear Tia . They'll keep getting more accustomed to you, especially if you keep interacting with them regularly. I love that branch Mex is on!


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> That's nice to hear Tia . They'll keep getting more accustomed to you, especially if you keep interacting with them regularly. I love that branch Mex is on!


I hope so!

Also, thank you! It is a perch I made from mountain ash wood, it is actually the same perch that they were on while I was moving it about.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How exciting, I am sure with time and every day interaction they will be your best buddies soon. Cute sleeping Budgie picture too:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tia, that's great! :clap: It's always a great feeling to know your little ones are starting to trust you  As you try to spend more time with them, I have no doubt that soon they will trust you even more! :whoo:


----------

